# Stizo's Fishing Report for 04 June 05



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Devils Lake Fishing Report for 04 June 05

Fished from 8:00 AM to 2:45 PM. No fish first three hours. We tried everything involving live bait. Slip bobbers in the trees in combination with casting cranks, and trolling...nothing. Then about 11:30 AM we found the eyes shallow with the #7 Countdown Firetiger. We each filled our four fish limit for the tournament with 14-18 inch fish,and then we did some catch and release until 2:30 PM trying to find the whopper to fill the full limit. She never showed up for either of us, so we each picked up our last fish and called it quits. It took one or two big ones to make it into the top three. We released 25 walleye which were smaller than 15 inches. Lots of pike and white bass mixed in there too. Water was flat. Most everybody caught enough walleye except for a few people. Find the warm 64 degree shallow 2-5 feet of water and cast cranks into the shoreline. Lots of them there, but most are small. Plenty of 15-18 inch fish to fill a limit though. Three of us returned after supper and fished until just after sunset so my cousin could fill the rest of his limit for the day while we did some C&R. We had a good time! Stizo 
[siteimg]1799[/siteimg]
[siteimg]1798[/siteimg]
[siteimg]1800[/siteimg]
[siteimg]1801[/siteimg]
[siteimg]1802[/siteimg]


----------

